# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #136 Post Yourself in the Centre of Things.

## Admin

Aphorism #136 Post Yourself in the Centre of Things.

So you feel the pulse of affairs. Many lose their way either in the ramifications of useless discussion or in the brushwood of wearisome verbosity without ever realising the real matter at issue. They go over a single point a hundred times, wearying themselves and others, and yet never touch the all-important centre of affairs. This comes from a confusion of mind from which they cannot extricate themselves. They waste time and patience on matters they should leave alone, and cannot spare them afterwards for what they have left alone. 


More...

----------

